# Any reformed seminaries going fully distance learning?



## Reformed Padawan (Jul 23, 2014)

It has been about a year since the ATS has announced that it will allow fully distance m.Div programs and many baptist schools have introduced such programs (Golden Gate, Moody, New Orleans, Southeastern and Southwestern). Has anyone heard of or care to speculate what ATS accredited reformed seminary might be the first one to offer a fully distance m.Div?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 23, 2014)

Southern is pretty close. I think you have to take 18 hours on the seminary and they can be taken through a hybrid module format. Which means you only have to be on the seminary campus for about two or three days during those classes.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 23, 2014)

Reformed Padawan said:


> ATS has announced that it will allow fully distance m.Div programs



Do you have a link for that? This is all I found on the website (though admittedly I didn't invest too much time looking!):

*Can I earn a degree online? *
The Commission’s Educational and Degree Program Standards, revised in 2012, have residency requirements for all degree programs, except those Master of Arts programs described in section D.3.1. Those MA programs may be completed entirely online if that school has approval for a comprehensive distance education program. Schools may petition for exceptions to the various residency requirements (see Section Six of the Handbook of Accreditation).
FAQs about Accreditation | The Association of Theological Schools

And:

A.3.1.3 Because MDiv education expects regular and substantive student/faculty interaction to achieve the stipulated learning outcomes, this interaction requires that at least one year of full-time academic study or its equivalent shall be completed at the main campus of the school awarding the degree or at an extension site of the institution that has been approved for MDiv degree-granting status. An exception may be granted if a school can demonstrate how its educational design and delivery system accomplishes the learning outcomes associated with residential theological study.

http://www.ats.edu/uploads/accrediting/documents/educational-and-degree-program-standards.pdf


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 23, 2014)

RTS has a master of arts fully online the MDiv no. Many seminaries have at least some online. In the way of Reformed that are accredited I am having difficultly recalling if any have any MDiv fully online.


----------



## Reformed Padawan (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is the address for the pdf article. This announces two (Southwestern and Chicago Theological) fully distance m.Div.

http://www.ats.edu/uploads/resources/.../fully-online-degree-programs.pdf

This link doesn't seem to work since it is a pdf..

And it is too big to attach...


----------



## Reformed Padawan (Jul 23, 2014)

Here is Golden Gate's announcement:
https://www.ggbts.edu/news.aspx?item=162


----------



## Reformed Padawan (Jul 23, 2014)

A.3.1.3 Because MDiv education expects regular and substantive student/faculty interaction to achieve the stipulated learning outcomes, this interaction requires that at least one year of full-time academic study or its equivalent shall be completed at the main campus of the school awarding the degree or at an extension site of the institution that has been approved for MDiv degree-granting status. An exception may be granted if a school can demonstrate how its educational design and delivery system accomplishes the learning outcomes associated with residential theological study.

http://www.ats.edu/uploads/accrediting/documents/educational-and-degree-program-standards.pdf[/QUOTE]

This info is about a year prior to the announced changes.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh calvin seminary has a fully online MDiv.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 23, 2014)

Reformed Padawan said:


> This info is about a year prior to the announced changes.



Interesting...thanks.
I can't get the announcement to open, but I do see where GG is offering a fully online M.Div. Wonder why the ATS hasn't updated their FAQ to reflect that...


----------



## gkterry (Jul 24, 2014)

Covenant Seminary has a MATS degree that is fully online.


----------

